# Fehler beim Laden des Applets



## Gast (28. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

nach erfolgloser Fehlersuche und durchforsten des Netzes hoffe ich, dass mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ich möchte im Intranet einen Server für netzbasiertes Lernen bereitstellen (Skillspace). Dieser läuft unter Windows 2003 Standard Server. Das Installationsverzeichnis befindet sich im _wwwroot _unter _skillspace2_.
Die Clients greifen auf das Programm per Browser-Applet zu.
Ruft man von einem beliebigen Client mit VM die entspechende Seite im Browser auf, wird das Applet korrekt geladen und man kann sich anmelden. Sobald aber man aber versucht einen Kurs zu starten, erscheint kurz ein Ladefenster, dann wird mit einer <error>-Meldung abgebrochen und es wird nur ein leeres weißes Fenster geöffnet. 
Die Konsole spuckt folgendes aus:




> SKILLSPACE RUNTIME ENVIROMENT 0.0 LAUNCHED :
> 
> 
> java.lang.RuntimeException: Invalid URL: http://x.y.z/skillspace2/com/recor/courses/howto3_dd/HT3_01_07.rsz
> ...



Ich werde daraus nicht wirklich schlau.
Alle Hinweise sind willkommen.

Mfg,

Maik


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2005)

Am Problem scheint maßgeblich der erste Fehler schuld zu sein.
Ich bin mir hier nicht ganz sicher, aber ein URL, welcher Leerzeichen enthält ist meines Wissens nach _invalid_.
Kannst Du das Ganze mal auf einen URL kopieren, welcher keine solche Spaces enthält?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jun 2005)

Na ja da sin ja keine ' ' sondern '_'  Vielleicht iegts am x.y.z, stimmt das sicher?


----------



## Gast (28. Jun 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja da sin ja keine ' ' sondern '_'  Vielleicht iegts am x.y.z, stimmt das sicher?



Richtig, das sind Unterstriche, wurde leider automatisch als Link eingetragen.  Das mit dem x.y.z hab ich nachträglich geändert, da steht natürlich normal der Domänenname oder die IP-Adresse.

Habe das ganze nochmal auf einen Win2k Server installiert, da funktioniert es jetzt problemlos. ???:L 

Warum die URL ungültig sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der Pfad stimmt, und die angegebene Datei "HT3_01_07.rsz" liegt auch anschließend im Browser-Cache.

Gibt es da vielleicht Unterschiede im IIS zw. Win2k und Win2k3 im Bezug auf Java-Applets, die das Problem hervorrufen könnten?

Mfg,

Maik


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jun 2005)

Ups, sorry, ist mir nicht beim ersten Hinsehen aufgefallen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Jun 2005)

> Gibt es da vielleicht Unterschiede im IIS zw. Win2k und Win2k3 im Bezug auf Java-Applets, die das Problem hervorrufen könnten?




Nein, Webserver wissen i.A. nichts von Applets (.class Dateien sind für die einfach normale binär-Dateien, die halt ggf. ausgeliefert werden)

Möglicherweise liegts am besser (d.h. sicherer) vorkonfigurierten IIS im 2003er und/oder es ist ein Prob mit den MIME-Typen (was soll rsz denn sein?)


----------



## Gast (28. Jun 2005)

Ok, dann werde ich mal diesbezüglich die Einstellungen zwischen den beiden Servern vergleichen.

Ich nehme mal an .rsz ist ein anwendungseigenes Format, evtl. mit einer Art Plan zu den benötigten Kurs-Classes und Audiodateien. Sollte es ein MIME-Type sein?  

Danke auf jeden Fall für alle Antworten.

Mfg,

Maik


----------



## Gast (29. Jun 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möglicherweise liegts am besser (d.h. sicherer) vorkonfigurierten IIS im 2003er und/oder es ist ein Prob mit den MIME-Typen (was soll rsz denn sein?)



Du hattest Recht, es ist tatsächlich ein Problem mit den MIME-Typen! 

Nach dem Eintragen der Dateiendung .rsz als MIME-Typ in den Eigenschaften der Standardwebseite läuft es auch unter Win2k3 problemlos   Vielleicht finde ich ja noch herauds warum das unter Win2k Server nicht notwendig ist.

Danke jedenfalls für den Hinweis, ohne den ich das Problem wohl nicht so schnell gelöst hätte! :toll: 

MfG,

Maik

[Thread kann geschlossen werden]


----------

